# Got The Book Thrown At Me



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Following my post asking about audio book sources, a great BOTL @Alrightdriver sent me a flash drive full of great books! Not only that, he sent a bunch of bodyguards! These are some great smokes sir, I really can't thank you enough for the gesture!!! True sentiment to the kind of people that hang out on this forum, the generously is endless!! 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightmarehour182 (Aug 3, 2017)

That's awesome 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Glad i could help. The thumb drive told me he was afraid to travel alone. What else could I do? Hope you enjoy the books and the smokes. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Alrightdriver said:


> Glad i could help. The thumb drive told me he was afraid to travel alone. What else could I do? Hope you enjoy the books and the smokes.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Thumb drives are picky like that, they like travel companions ......................... I sent an empty thumb drive back 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Bigjohn said:


> Thumb drives are picky like that, they like travel companions ......................... I sent an empty thumb drive back
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Totally not required, but thank you sir.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Awesome hit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Bigjohn said:


> Thumb drives are picky like that, they like travel companions ......................... I sent an empty thumb drive back
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha. Very nice sticks with those audio books.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

SAAAWEET! Awesome way to be @Alrightdriver! I like that @Bigjohn was kind enough to send you an "empty" thumb drive back. I'm just curious if his drive spoke to him as well. LOL (I think so)


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> SAAAWEET! Awesome way to be @Alrightdriver! I like that @Bigjohn was kind enough to send you an "empty" thumb drive back. I'm just curious if his drive spoke to him as well. LOL (I think so)


Your guess is as good as mine. It's dangerous around here. Lol

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Alrightdriver said:


> Your guess is as good as mine. It's dangerous around here. Lol
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


You know that kindness is punishable around these parts.:grin2:


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

Nice GREAT sticks, now with a glass of your favorite booze you'll have hours of reading pleasure!!


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

JDom58 said:


> Nice GREAT sticks, now with a glass of your favorite booze you'll have hours of reading pleasure!!


Lol.. Hours? It took me a few months to get through all I sent and I usually have one going in my ear on average of 8 hours a day give or take a few. I just hope he likes them. For entertainment and escapism they are some of my absolute favorites.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

Did he knock the #HellYeah out of you🤣🤣 I crack myself up

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Alrightdriver said:


> Lol.. Hours? It took me a few months to get through all I sent and I usually have one going in my ear on average of 8 hours a day give or take a few. I just hope he likes them. For entertainment and escapism they are some of my absolute favorites.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I just recently started to get into audio books. I started listening to them on my drive to and from work. It's 10 hours one way so it helps pass the time. If you have some good books I'd be up for a trade cigars for books.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

bobbya08 said:


> I just recently started to get into audio books. I started listening to them on my drive to and from work. It's 10 hours one way so it helps pass the time. If you have some good books I'd be up for a trade cigars for books.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have tons. Mostly fantasy. Stephen king. And some syfy. Just pm me I'm sure i can help you out. Apparently i have an empty thumb drive on its way that i can fill and send your way.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Alrightdriver said:


> I just hope he likes them.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


From the discussion we had off line, these books will be right up my alley! With my new job (and some travel that comes with it), these books will be a welcome addition! Thanks again my friend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Bigjohn said:


> From the discussion we had off line, these books will be right up my alley! With my new job (and some travel that comes with it), these books will be a welcome addition! Thanks again my friend!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was my pleasure. Just passing the enjoyment down the line.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

A beautiful thing there!

Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Very Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

I love seeing all these these puff bombs flying.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

3 alarm call.....what a hit! @Alrightdriver...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------

